# Reparacion de licuadora B&D



## juanarion (Mar 22, 2013)

buen dia muchachos, tengo un problema con una licuadora b&d, nomas no hace absolutamente nada, como no tiene fusible, o mas bien no le encuentro, no sé que buscarle, me podrían ayudar por fa. gracias


----------



## 1024 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola, para poder brindarte mejor ayuda publica mas información: modelo, algún esquema, fotos, mas detalles, por lo pronto te puedo decir que verifiques el cable, y motor que no esten abiertos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2013)

Primero revisá la ficha del enchufe y el cable de alimentación , para que llegue alimentación.

Luego revisa los carbones-escobillas


----------



## juanarion (Mar 23, 2013)

ok, revisaré datos, gracias


----------



## jjimmy (Mar 24, 2013)

hola o sino 
mira las licuadoras se les considera motores en serie con el tester solamente prueba continuidad del enchufe y anda probando con las velocidades 
prueba las conexiones de los carbones eso es lo que mas falla usualmente en los motores en serie por desgaste. espero poderte ayudado


----------



## osotronico (Jul 3, 2013)

juanarion fijate si en la parte superior tiene un switch, por lo general la mayoria de las licuadoras lo traen, es donde traba la jarra. a veces el switch se daña o la jarra no traba bien, al no cerrar el switch no funciona la licuadora. Revisa el cable de alimentacion y el motor. (en algunos casos los bobinados de los motores traen una resistenci- fusible termico, si te animas buscalo y revisalo, si esta abierto reemplazalo o puentealo con un pelo de cobre (esto no es muy recomendable, pero a veces no se consigue repuestos y hay que solucionar el problema de algun modo), tene cuidado de no dañar el bobinado)


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 3, 2013)

osotronico dijo:


> (en algunos casos los bobinados de los motores traen una resistenci- fusible termico,)


pues el problema es el fusible que va en el bobinado como lo indico el amigo osotronico busca y veras algo como esto


----------

